# A White Bicycle...



## Pantmaker (Apr 12, 2016)

A very thoughtful caber gave me the hat tip on this rare beauty. The white Corvette is the albino deer of the middleweight classification.










View attachment 304533


----------



## bricycle (Apr 12, 2016)

what kind of outboard is that?


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 12, 2016)

bricycle said:


> what kind of outboard is that?



Not sure. Not my place.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 12, 2016)

about time you found one for sale.they don't come up for sale often.including yours,I've seen pics of 6 or 7 complete bikes now.
can't wait to see it all cleaned up.will be a jewel in your fleet.you should find a nice white Fairlady to keep him company.pretty rare,but I know where one is hiding.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 12, 2016)

Glad that worked out and someone here got it...that hidden white lady may be up on the block.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmmm, White bikes don't matter.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 12, 2016)

bricycle said:


> what kind of outboard is that?




Come on Bri pretend like you care about this Schwinn!


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2016)

I like that condition.Never trust a "restored" white Vette.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2016)

White 'Vettes are way kool!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2016)

There is an unofficial registry of these. I believe there were about 12 on the list when I had mine. Mine was in comparable condition and I eventually sold it to a car guy who was hell bent on restoring it even though I told him it would kill the value of the bike. He said he didn't care because he had a white Corvette as a kid and he wanted the bike to be nice. I told him he may have difficulty getting the correct decals as well to try to dissuade him but more than likely that bike has a nice, shiny paint job on it with black Schwinn decals! At least the serial number was included in the registry so if the bike ever surfaces again it is documented as an original white bike. Much more rare than the five speed bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 13, 2016)

the count is at 13 now,but I've only actually seen 6 or 7.the registry of sorts is on SBF.


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Jul 16, 2016)

How does one get thier bike on this registry?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 16, 2016)

Barry Carlisle said:


> How does one get thier bike on this registry?




the registry is on another forum.you can post pics of yours along with the serial number here and I can add it.you can also join schwinnbikeforum and post there.I plan on starting a thread here soon with all the info if you want to wait.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 16, 2016)

Im glad schwinn made so many colors to give you guys something to talk about


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 31, 2017)

Old thread, I know... but I just found this in my decal stash.  Too bad it's the only one I have. I don't have the top tube or seat tube decals.  It's different than the one in the pic... but what other color bike could it go on? Seems to me, white is the only option. Different year?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 31, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Old thread, I know... but I just found this in my decal stash.  Too bad it's the only one I have. I don't have the top tube or seat tube decals.  It's different than the one in the pic... but what other color bike could it go on? Seems to me, white is the only option. Different year?
> 
> View attachment 653395



One year,one model.not aware of any other bike that used it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 31, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> One year,one model.not aware of any other bike that used it.




Is my decal for that bike then? In the photo of the bike, the decal looks like it may be solid red to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Is my decal for that bike then? In the photo of the bike, the decal looks like it may be solid red to me.



The _Corvette_ on the bike above was painted in or a custom plain red decal.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 31, 2017)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Is my decal for that bike then? In the photo of the bike, the decal looks like it may be solid red to me.





 looks solid in the pic,but has gold outline.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2017)

Another original.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 31, 2017)

Here it is for sale on The CABE right now.....   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/white-1959-schwinn-corvette-for-sale.105273/


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2017)

Still hard to tell, but here is another original owned by pedalsnostalgia. Had a close up shot of a guard but can't find it. Lost it when the forum was changed to the new program.


----------

